# Difference in toltrazuril from other places?



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey goat peeps,
I'm just wondering if anyone who has bought from both prehorserace.com AND racehorsemeds online, if you've noticed a difference in effectiveness?
I have noticed that the toltrazuril from pre horse race has a different consistency and it seems to work better with the puppies at least, so I'm just wondering if anyone else has noticed a difference-- whether it be with goats, puppies, etc.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Know this is an old thread, but I was actually wondering the same thing.
The stuff from racehorse meds was thin and grayish in color, and didn't work too well. I'm sticking with horseprerace.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I've only used horseprerace.
I guess I better stick with them.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I only use horseprerace as well


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I used to order from horseprerace but they are always slow on shipping and then I think they were the place that advertised it being one strength but was actually diluted (???) could be wrong
Anyways I've ordered from racehorsemeds the last 2 kiddings and haven't had a issue. I actually tried to let the kids go on medicated grain only last year and that back fired big time and their baycox nipped it all in the butt. 
I wanna say I did have a bottle that was grey and once I shook it it was good. I for sure didn't have a issue with it not working I just don't remember which place I got it from


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, the stuff from horseprerace definitely works better with the puppies, it actually kills roundworms in the pups too. 
While the stuff from the other place DID also clear up the cocci in the puppies, I feel like horseprerace has more effective stuff.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It very well could be. Now you have me curious lol I'll have to order from both places now and look at them both. I was just annoyed because I needed it and it took WEEKS to get. I think it was after a week of waiting I went with race horse and then I still got it faster then prerace. I actually want to get some now for when kids come in a month......that way I'm not up to my ears in kids and forget, so maybe I'll order from both. I have about 2 months before I need it so should get it in time lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That's funny, I always got mine withing a couple days :lol:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I got some from the place in Canada. Not prehorserace the other place. It didn't wk. and wasn't seemingly the right stuff diluted as I remember. But I had problems with prehorserace with my order once. It wasn't fun to deal with them. So I stopped ordering altogether from both places. I wish there was a better third choice. Or better yet, that the USA would make this med legal so we could just buy it from a feed place! Grr. Lol. 
Someday it will be I would think. It's good stuff but don't like these companies. Just my experience. So I've been using corid which wks fine.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So it was racehorse that was diluted? Were you the one who made a topic on it being diluted? They sold you the wrong stuff if I remember right. 
I flat out couldn't get ahold of anyone when I was waiting for my order. I finally gave up and was going to dispute it when my card came in but it did come before I had to do that. Who knows maybe they didn't like me, it's been known to happen


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes I think that may have been me that started a post on that a long time ago. Yes it was definitely diluted. It really didn't wk. and after my bad experience with the prehorserace people I just decided to step back from these companies who sell this stuff. I love baycox. But corid wks right now for when we need it. Garlic is helping as well. So I may purchase some in the future but for now I've chosen to not use it. 
I'm hoping they legalize it in the US. They will do that in sure. Just takes forever for things to get the ok here in the US.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You must have put your order in when they were moving their lab lol. 
Baycox is legal in the US, you just won't get a vet to prescribe it for you and it costs about $125 for one small tube.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Mine usually comes pretty fast, although I think there might have been one time where I had to wait a while.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Really? My vet had said it wasn't legal so I didn't think it was! I haven't heard them say they could write rx for it. Interesting. 
I don't understand why more labs aren't making it!?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think the vet is talking because it's not usda approved and goats are considered a meat animal. But the RX name for it is mystic......something along those lines and so over the top on the price!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Marquis or whatever its called is the ponazuril paste for horses. It only costs you $400 a tube out here! :lol:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Well someone should make the stuff that's not legal. That's what I'm saying. Jessica ...Jil said it is legal so if it is, then why can't they make the stuff people buy that is cheaper? More labs making it can lower prices and more accountability as well. I'm not wanting to buy from the horse race places right now. Maybe will try it again in the future. But corid wks fine right now.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have no idea! The older I get the less sense I can make of things so I'm not even going to attempt to figure that question out lol


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I only buy it from prehorserace and always got it within the week.


----------



## Wyatt (Oct 9, 2014)

The FDA reported that a lot of Horseprerace products didn't have labeled percentages of medication, calling them adulterated. I ordered from them but am a bit nervous about it. The sulfa drugs I obtained from the vet just aren't working very well so I guess I have no choice though. Darned vets are practically worthless when it comes to goats in my experience and the government insists on making it hard to keep them alive


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Is that the correct question though?
You have a black market company providing the general public with compounded drugs (illegal) without a prescription (illegal) and smuggling them into the US (illegal). 
I think the question is how far will FDA go to discredit them and wipe out their customer base?


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Wyatt said:


> The FDA reported that a lot of Horseprerace products didn't have labeled percentages of medication, calling them adulterated. I ordered from them but am a bit nervous about it. The sulfa drugs I obtained from the vet just aren't working very well so I guess I have no choice though. Darned vets are practically worthless when it comes to goats in my experience and the government insists on making it hard to keep them alive


My recent experience. My 6 mo old buckling had "significant amounts" of cocci per my goat vet. Gave him Toltrazuril just ordered from horseprerace twice two weeks apart. Took another fecal in last week. No cocci.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have gone thru the prerace place and had wonderful luck with them. Customer service was great, shipment was prompt and the product worked great. I've never used the other place, so I have no idea about them or their product.


----------

